# Cracked egg stuck to Caddy.. take the nestbox out?



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Weirdest title I've ever typed.

I came home from the store to a strange sight. Before we left, Lilith had a little fright in the nestbox, but she's had a few of them (and cracked two eggs in the process. I ended up just leaving them as is because they weren't leaking, and they weren't fertile. None of the eggs are fertile and I'm fairly sure none were) so I didn't think too much of it. Then I came home and saw Cadaver with an egg stuck to his chest.

So I obviously freaked out and called my mother because I was worried if I tried taking it off I would hurt him. While she was standing there staring in disbelief at my stupid bird, I grabbed a picture.









(Yes someone has taken to pooping on and in the food dishes. No I have no idea why or who is even doing it.)

She pulled the egg off and he yelled at her, but no feathers came out and he's fine, albeit a bit dirty. She went to put the egg back in the nest and Lilith tried to attack her and she got scared and dropped it. I was just going to tell her to throw it out but was trying to make sure Caddy was okay.

He's fine. But perhaps a little traumatized by having one of his own babies stuck to him. I have no idea how long he was like that for; we weren't gone long, maybe an hour, and he was fine before we left. So it was at most an hour.

I've put a bath in the cage for him to wash up with but should I wash him off with a cloth or something? He has quite a messy chest. But he hasn't been fond of being touched unless it's on his terms lately.








(Yes they poop on the nestbox as well. I finally got some poop off to try cleaning it because just water didn't work well.)

I'm really thinking about taking the nestbox out now instead of letting them get bored of the eggs first  I don't want my babies to get hurt but I also don't want to trigger any obsessive egg laying in Lilith. She's still very much interested in sitting on the eggs and so is Caddy. I really don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Don't take the box out...she'll just continue to lay more. You should patch the cracked eggs, regardless of whether they are fertile or not so they have no chance of leaking ever. Or boil them. Patching is easy, take paper towel and clear nail polish. Place the paper towel over the crack and paint over it with the polish. You may need to do a couple coats. This will stop future leakage. But don't take the eggs out til Lilith's done with them.


----------

